# New to HO, HELP!!!



## ljmoray (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey,

I have returned to HO racing after 35 years and found the technology has really grown/changed. I want to find a reference source that will get me up to date as far as the different types of chassis and what one might do to modify them for increased speed/performance. Your assistance is greatly appreciated!

Larry


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Larry, 

The first place to start is Greg Braun's site:

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/

He has sections on most questions you may have. Another good spot to peruse is the slot car library at slotmonsters.com:

http://www.slotmonsters.com/slot-car-manufacturers.ashx

Of course, Hobby Talk is another fantastic source of information. Check out the sections within Slot Cars on General Discussion, Box Stock & Collecting, Modeling/Customizing, Track Building and Tuning Tips depending on your area of interest.

Welcome back to the Slot Side! :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

ljmoray said:


> Hey,
> 
> I want to find a reference source that will get me up to date as far as the different types of chassis and what one might do to modify them for increased speed/performance.
> 
> Larry


you FOUND IT, Hobby Talk, browse through the pages an It vast amounts of priceless Info, links, nutty behavior, Pink customs cars an all that good stuff. Just about anything you need to find out can be found here as a thread or links or just ask an one of the many knowledable people will help answer it, The expertise of a lot of people on here is unsurpassed when it come to the hobby and knowledge of HO cars


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ljmoray said:


> Hey,
> 
> I have returned to HO racing after 35 years and found the technology has really grown/changed. I want to find a reference source that will get me up to date as far as the different types of chassis and what one might do to modify them for increased speed/performance. Your assistance is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Larry


i know how ya feel.i just got back into slotcars after about 25 years away from the hobby,since my old 1/32 strombecker figure 8 that i trashed when i was a kid.these guys are great here,and everyones really helpful.slotmonsters would be another great forum for ya to check out,jet is a really avid tech tips poster,so between this site and theirs,you'll at least be spinning yer head,if not yer tires!lol:thumbsup:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Ljmoray, you gotta get some Thunderjets and XT's. Just about the same as the Tough Ones and AFX Magnatractions they are cloned after.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

ljmoray, Your not alone. Many of us are in the same boat. You came to the right place. These guys are GREAT!!!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*What?*



> nutty behavior


HERE?

Come on...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome!

Yer in the right place. HT is like a dessert cart...you can have a slice of darn near anything ya want.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

noddaz said:


> HERE?
> 
> Come on...


i seem to remember a thread about a bunch of aging chubby guys throwing their underwear at poor old mr.hall while he was demonstrating his modelling expertise.....something about nip vs minty?lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I may be "aging" ... and I may be getting "chubby" ....but I refuse to grow up!!! :thumbsup: I must have missed that thread.... advanced search...underwear... hehehehe...:devil:

UtherJoe


----------



## 4.3 ZOOK (Dec 22, 2008)

my(our) theme song...:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Decreptitude*



slotnewbie69 said:


> i seem to remember a thread about a bunch of aging chubby guys throwing their underwear at poor old mr.hall while he was demonstrating his modelling expertise.....something about nip vs minty?lol


That vivid visual imagery may have both scarred AND scared a few. Those boyz do go on, dont they? I assure you that was the edited version of that particular episode of "As the slot-tards turn". To witness the unabridged "chat" version would certainly cause blindness and could potentially lead to permannet brain dammage if you have not previously developed immunity to our crapulence. 

I partially resemble Newb's remark, but really I am far from poor. My HT friendships have made me rich in so many ways. I just cant seem to trade it for cash. For now I'll just keep my riches as magic beans.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome to the board Larry. Here you will find more "SLOT CAM HEADS" than a section telling you how to build it. 
This is a great bunch of guys from drag racing to national racing,an a few board hackers and stock collectors. 
You have found the most knowledgeable and helpful board in cyber town. 
Ask what you want and let the force guide you.


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

One could "ASS-U-ME", collectively over a 100 yrs. of H.O. slot car knowledge!!!


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

H.O. racer said:


> One could "ASS-U-ME", collectively over a 100 yrs. of H.O. slot car knowledge!!!


Sheesh..look how old these bastards are....you're talking thousands of collective years of experience...

They were racing rocks down hills....

*snicker*


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Bill Hall said:


> That vivid visual imagery may have both scarred AND scared a few. Those boyz do go on, dont they? I assure you that was the edited version of that particular episode of "As the slot-tards turn". To witness the unabridged "chat" version would certainly cause blindness and could potentially lead to permannet brain dammage if you have not previously developed immunity to our crapulence.
> 
> I partially resemble Newb's remark, but really I am far from poor. My HT friendships have made me rich in so many ways. I just cant seem to trade it for cash. For now I'll just keep my riches as magic beans.


LMAO!!good thing we all got a sense of humor!!no crapulence i can detect!i meant no offense,either just thought it was funny as hell...and no i haven't gotten the pic out of my head yet,either!next i'll try bleach...lol


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Larry,
As it has been stated, you're at the place. You can post away and one of us OFs or YFs will be more than glad to give you a response, opinion or some sort of BS depending on you query. Anyway, welcome back and enjoy! 

PS: If you don't have a digital camera, better get one. You're gonna need it here.  

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Crimnick said:


> Sheesh..look how old these bastards are....you're talking thousands of collective years of experience...
> 
> They were racing rocks down hills....
> 
> *snicker*



HEY!! I'll have you know I resemble that remark!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm bustin' my gut laughing!!! Can't denigh the truth! Facts is facts! As stated in my first post, "YOU CAME TO THE RIGHT PLACE"!!!


----------

